# Delta Variant



## fmdog44 (Jun 20, 2021)

Well it appears we are not out of the woods yet. This delta variant is here in nearly all states and many folks have not yet been vaccinated.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2021)

I’ve been watching this to see how the J&J vaccine holds up to this new variant.  I saw something the other day that indicated it’s 60% effective but each report seems to give different information.

If I have to restrict my movements, social distance, continue with masks and hand sanitizer it won’t be a big deal.


----------



## win231 (Jun 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I’ve been watching this to see how the J&J vaccine holds up to this new variant.  I saw something the other day that indicated it’s 60% effective but each report seems to give different information.
> 
> If I have to restrict my movements, social distance, continue with masks and hand sanitizer it won’t be a big deal.


I doubt it's any different than flu shots not working for the mutations; that's why it's a guessing game.
But, they're trying to be careful not to say that because they don't want people to say, "Well, if Covid keeps mutating & the vaccine isn't effective against mutations, why should I bother getting vaccinated?"


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm unclear on actual effects due to different stories including it's another covid 19 to it's more like a cold. Also heard it's more contagious but is it more deadly.


----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2021)

"more dangerous and faster" is what I read...could very well mean more deadly


----------



## Don M. (Jun 20, 2021)

This Delta variant is the same one that has hit the people in India so hard.  It seems to be spreading faster, and with more severity than the original strain we have seen here.  Those who have been vaccinated should be reasonably protected, but those who have not been vaccinated should continue to take all precautions....avoiding crowds, etc.  

The Summer season, with many people trying to get back to "normal". could easily see a marked rise in the numbers being infected.  With so many reluctant to get vaccinated, we are still quite a way from this pandemic becoming a minor issue.


----------



## win231 (Jun 20, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> I'm unclear on actual effects due to different stories including it's another covid 19 to it's more like a cold. Also heard it's more contagious but is it more deadly.


LOL -  "Masks are Useless."   "Masks protect."
"People with allergies should not get the vaccine."  "Everyone should get the vaccine."
"Bad reactions to the vaccine are rare."  "Bad reactions to the vaccine are more common than previously thought."
"No Indoor dining & maintain 6 ft distance"..............unless you're the Governor, Mayor or Councilwoman.  They're uh.........immune, so they can dine indoors.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 21, 2021)

Don M. said:


> This Delta variant is the same one that has hit the people in India so hard.  It seems to be spreading faster, and with more severity than the original strain we have seen here.  Those who have been vaccinated should be reasonably protected, but those who have not been vaccinated should continue to take all precautions....avoiding crowds, etc.
> 
> The Summer season, with many people trying to get back to "normal". could easily see a marked rise in the numbers being infected.  With so many reluctant to get vaccinated, we are still quite a way from this pandemic becoming a minor issue.


India was going to be open to alot of things due to living conditions and population health. India has/had a hunger issue which leads to malnutrition. But as they correct the malnourishment obesity is on the rise-a commorbidity 

https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...lts-on-the-rise-un-report/article32075399.ece


----------



## rgp (Jun 21, 2021)

Or the powers that be ......... liked having the 'volunteer' control they had over the segment that they did.
And they want it back.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 22, 2021)

Flu viruses mutate.  Nothing new here.  As for the media pushing the "deadlier than ever" theme, nothing new there either.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 23, 2021)

https://arstechnica.com/science/202...begins-as-alpha-drops-from-70-to-35-of-cases/


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 23, 2021)

jondouglas;; how marvelous it is you see things as nothing new!


----------



## rgp (Jun 24, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> jondouglas;; how marvelous it is you see things as nothing new!



 But he's right ........... viruses do indeed mutate , and the media does use the "deadly than ever" approach to just about everything ......... it helps sell air-time.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 24, 2021)

Don M. said:


> This Delta variant is the same one that has hit the people in India so hard.  It seems to be spreading faster, and with more severity than the original strain we have seen here.  Those who have been vaccinated should be reasonably protected, but those who have not been vaccinated should continue to take all precautions....avoiding crowds, etc.
> 
> *The Summer season, with many people trying to get back to "normal". could easily see a marked rise in the numbers being infected.*  With so many reluctant to get vaccinated, we are still quite a way from this pandemic becoming a minor issue.


The CDC expects a marked rise in fall and winter; flu season. Right now, covid cases are reported as relatively mild and covid deaths in the US are down to something like 0.4%. The severity of cases and number of deaths is expected to rise significantly in Sept-Oct and again in Dec-Jan '22.


----------



## HarryHawk (Jun 24, 2021)

If the government officials really believed in science or were actually concerned about controlling the virus we would have stopped people from India from entering our country for weeks if not months after we knew about the variant.  

The officials allowed countless people to bring the variant onto our shores, making sure it would be seeded across the country.


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2021)

I may consider getting vaccinated when the dust settles. My main concern is its latent effects months or years down the road. Which is the best vaccine? How effective? Does one have to get the same brand for the booster and the first jab? Doesn't sound very effective if people still have to wear masks and practice social distancing. IMHO - they are rushing to get things back to "normal". 

There are still one-way aisles in the local food market.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> I may consider getting vaccinated when the dust settles. My main concern is its latent effects months or years down the road. Which is the best vaccine? How effective? Does one have to get the same brand for the booster and the first jab? Doesn't sound very effective if people still have to wear masks and practice social distancing. IMHO - they are rushing to get things back to "normal".
> 
> *There are still one-way aisles in the local food market.*


One way isles here, too.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 28, 2021)

As an aside, there's some data on the Delta Variant *HERE*. Go to Table 2 on page 8 of the report. I am guessing there are head colds more dangerous than this, given how the numbers are inflated.


----------



## win231 (Jun 28, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> As an aside, there's some data on the Delta Variant *HERE*. Go to Table 2 on page 8 of the report. I am guessing there are head colds more dangerous than this, given how the numbers are inflated.


It's like they're thinking: _ "Maybe we can get more people vaccinated who are on the fence by scaring them
about that_ _Deadly Delta, otherwise, we'll have a huge pile of unused vaccines we'll have to throw away."_


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 28, 2021)

Here's an interesting bit:  News form America's Frontline Doctors, of an actual judicial decision on the true extent of COVID deaths in Portugal.  Mordechai Sones writes:
​


> Following a citizen's petition, a Lisbon court was forced to provide verified COVID-19 mortality data, reports *AndreDias.net*.​According to the *ruling*, the number of verified COVID-19 deaths from January 2020 to April 2021 is only 152, not about 17,000 as *claimed* by government ministries.​​All the "others" died for various reasons, although their PCR test was positive.​​"We live in a fraud of unprecedented dimensions," wrote Dias.​



It's all in what and how you count and what your motive is.  There's nothing quite like giving up your freedom and livelihood for some really bad data.  I was told privately how they were counting things in one medical facility and what they were doing was strikingly similar to the Portugal scenario.  It begs the question, "Who gained what from all of this?"


----------

